
The TSA is a waste of money that doesn't save lives - samsolomon
http://www.vox.com/2016/5/17/11687014/tsa-against-airport-security
======
imbeau
Completely agree with the article. The TSA is expensive, ineffective, and
unreliable. Moreover, between immigration and the TSA people actively avoid
flying through the United States if they can help it.

